# ROIDS Steroid App



## piralien (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah we got this application finally approved and published on appstore and google playstore. 
It is not allowed to post any ad here, but this app is a great tool for everybody here. 

So just search for: "ROIDS Gear app" on the stores!

Thanks


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice try. **** off.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 22, 2016)

piralien said:


> Yeah we got this application finally approved and published on appstore and google playstore.
> It is not allowed to post any ad here, but this app is a great tool for everybody here.
> 
> So just search for: "ROIDS Gear app" on the stores!
> ...



I just searched it and uh picture of a big black 20 inch double ended dildo popped up with your name on it.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Dec 22, 2016)

Bah!!!  I just downloaded it and it's sooooo awesome!!!!!  F&%k wit!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2016)

If this seriously is an app for buying steroids that's the dumbest shit I have ever heard.

Can I use apple pay?


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 22, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> If this seriously is an app for buying steroids that's the dumbest shit I have ever heard.



Pretty clever if you're baiting the low hanging stupid fruit.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 22, 2016)

Just......no.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 22, 2016)

Finally! An app to solve all my problems... Now I dont have to leave my house for ANYTHING.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 22, 2016)

I am almost done with an app that can increase a guys penis by up to 50%....Here is an example, DF has a 2 inch pp fully erect, my app can make that 2 incher into a 3 incher....


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 22, 2016)

Flyingdragon said:


> I am almost done with an app that can increase a guys penis by up to 50%....Here is an example, DF has a 2 inch pp fully erect, my app can make that 2 incher into a 2.5 incher....


Sounds like you need to do some more developing to hit that 50%


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Pretty clever if you're baiting the low hanging stupid fruit.



Well good then. Leaves us alone


----------



## RISE (Dec 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well good then. Leaves us alone



Savage as fuk


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 23, 2016)

im shocked the OP has not been banned yet......


----------



## kittensandkilos (Jan 2, 2017)

But have we established if we can use apple pay yet?


----------

